

What is the best way to network with YC Alum? - harrisongantz

So summer applications are being accepted, awesome! I am really excited to put mine in the mix but I am even more excited to start taking to YC Alumni, getting advice, and possibly meeting with them. Where do you think I should start besides scraping their personal emails from old documents they posted online?
======
cedricd
If you've only applied I'd say the wrong way is to cold-call them. The best
way is to reach out through your network -- you really should get an intro
through someone who knows you.

If you do get accepted and want advice for the interview then YC alums become
pretty responsive. But before that you're one of thousands and if they don't
know you it's not worth the time. There are tons of great blog posts on how to
write a good application, the most important of which is be concise.

~~~
harrisongantz
Thanks for the advice. I was considering cold emailing haha. I did get one
response that which was great but I was hoping there was another method to
reach out to them. I realize that they are incredibly busy but I also heard
that they are also really cool. Many people have said that they (for the most
part) into helping others.

